
How New Zealand Made Edmund Hillary, the Man Who Conquered Everest - sergeant3
https://www.sbnation.com/features/2018/2/6/16978350/edmund-hillary-10-year-anniversary-mt-everest
======
telesilla
"Tenzing Norgay — the second man atop Everest and Hillary’s Nepali climbing
partner" \- I'm surprised the author missed this important fact, that Hillary
and Tenzing made a pact to not say who reached the summit first. This is
illustrative of why Hillary and Tenzing are so beloved: they truly believed in
teamwork, not in self-promotion.

[https://www.scotsman.com/news/hillary-and-tenzing-s-
everest-...](https://www.scotsman.com/news/hillary-and-tenzing-s-everest-
summit-agreement-1-2946398)

------
toomanybeersies
People seem to fetishise New Zealand like it's some quaint rural paradise,
where everybody is really polite and friendly to each other. This article
really paints the country like a bunch of country bumpkins.

It's a developed country like any other. We have the same problems as other
developed countries. Auckland is a city just like any other.

That's not to say New Zealand is not amazing, because it is, but it's not
perfect.

I think that the author did do a very good job at summarising up the national
ethos though. It really is about having a go and doing the best with what
you've got, it doesn't matter where you're from or who your parents are.
Unfortunately, I think this ethos is slowly dying, as people become more
sedentary, and a nouveau riche is beginning to emerge, while a generation of
kiwis are doomed to a life of renting from them.

And I do firmly believe that if it all goes to shit, the rich Americans in
Queenstown won't last a week, it will be the cockies (farmers) in their
stations that will prevail, having spent a lifetime on the land, fighting
nature, all to raise a few sheep.

------
leg100
Somewhat naff and parochial attitude. Conquering Everest was a massive
expedition, involved many mountaineers from across the British Empire, over
400 people in total [1]. The article makes no mention of this; seems to think
Everest was conquered thanks to the spirit and mountains of NZ.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1953_British_Mount_Everest_exp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1953_British_Mount_Everest_expedition)

------
yakitori
"Conquered".

~~~
antod
"We didn't feel we had conquered Everest, we felt that Everest had relented."

